
Twitter is broken at the moment - philk10
https://twitter.com/i/discover
======
ColinWright
As I've said elsewhere, why do we need to be told? If we use it, we'll notice.
If we don't use it, we're unaffected. Why should every trivial, transient
outage get reported on HN?

------
wglb
Not broken.

Don't submit "X is down" to hacker news.

Two reasons. First, if we need the service X, we already know. Second, you
will likely be wrong in just a few minutes, as is true in this case.

If you want to know if some web service is down, ask
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>, not HN.

------
simondlr
Always when Twitter goes down: "Ah damn. Is it down? Let's see if people on
Twitter is mentioning something about it?"

------
4mnt
Everything but search & user streams seems to be down.
<https://dev.twitter.com/status>

------
mathattack
Based on the title I was thinking this was another philosophical comment about
the business model, reduced to 140 characters. Perhaps even a haiku.

------
cturhan
It might be because of protest in Taksim, Istanbul. Everyone here was tweeting
for/against RTE. I think servers were overloaded.

------
nicholassmith
I've seen more people complaining Twitter is down on Facebook than anywhere
else. How odd social networks can be.

------
josephers
Interesting -- my home page works at <https://twitter.com/>.

~~~
markgx
Timeline seems to work but most other pages don't.

------
msoad
Yeah, it's broken

<https://twitter.com/twitter>

------
fyrabanks
Thanks for noticing—they're going to fix it up and have things back to normal
soon.

